# 350Z CD F3 Error Message



## awilliams (Jul 7, 2008)

I have been getting a CD F3 Error message on my CD player. No one of my CD's will play. I have not used burned or copied CD's. The radio works great! Is there anything I can do. I just bought this car on 30 March 2008, it is a 2005 350Z. I have an extended warranty, however I still don't know what is covered, because I haven't received it yet. Is this a problem worth replacing the system? I really shouldn't have to replace anything after having the vehicle only 3 months!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's why it's called a used car, you run the risk of picking up other people's problems! If you have an extended warranty it "should" cover it. If not, off to Best Buy, Circuit City or Crutchfield.com you go...


----------

